

Show HN: Gush – run complex workflows with Sidekiq - pokonski
https://github.com/pokonski/gush

======
kitwalker12
I used to use a similar gem that was listed on sidekiq's wiki. I think it's
called superworker.

~~~
pokonski
Yeah, I've seen it. Looks pretty good, but I wasn't fond of the DSL it had. I
wanted something simpler.

------
pokonski
tl;dr: a lib which lets you define complex graphs of dependencies easily and
it will execute them in correct order.

All that with just Sidekiq :)

